# Ft. Picken 7/15/14



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Well I didnt want to post my report for 7/15/14 for a little while, to keep a lot of people from coming. There were 3 kings caught yesterday. 2 caught within about 10 minutes of each other. The younger kid had a 30lb one and the older gentleman caught a 26lb according to my old scale so these weights aren't accurate, but estimates. Picture 1

After they left I searched for a live bait for about 5 minutes. My buddy caught a medium sized live Ly and gave it to me. My other buddy hooked up and lost his king while we were trying to beach it (no gaff) right after. I got out of the water and went back on the pier. I threw my barely alive Ly. Within a minute I was free spooling and jacking up a king. Beached it and weighed it 24lb.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Way to go men!!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks I had a blast with mine. I almost lost it because my line was buried into itself, but I freespooled and let the line to undo itself, then hauled it in.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Smoked Mackerel dip time


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

We made steaks out of it since we didnt have a smoker


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Oppps, sorry I let the cat outta the bag. Grats on those and your last minute King you caught yesterday!

Folks don't wanna pay the $8.00 entrance fee and drive for miles at 20 mph through the bird nesting area anyway, lol.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Gulflady said:


> Oppps, sorry I let the cat outta the bag. Grats on those and your last minute King you caught yesterday!
> 
> Folks don't wanna pay the $8.00 entrance fee and drive for miles at 20 mph through the bird nesting area anyway, lol.


It's fine. There weren't many people out there anyway. I enjoyed being out there and was really surprised to catch kings out there. When you caught your king, was the tide coming in or going out?


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Tide was coming in, hooked up on the west side of the pier tho, it was a fresh strong swimming Ely, not in the water 5 minutes


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Same with mine. Talked to a buddy about that and he told me that was odd...


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

What pier is that


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ft. Pickens.....part of the Gulf Islands National Seashore.....Most western end of Pensacola Beach......nice fish guys!


----------

